# [SOLVED] Laptop Wireless Driver?



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, so there's a pretty long story behind this. I had to wipe my hard drive and reinstall Windows and reinstall all my drivers. I've gotten almost all of them to work, except my wireless driver. I've got all the proper drivers, but none of them seem to work, my computer doesn't even recognize that it has a wireless card or network controller, hence the reason that the drivers won't work. It's a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. Any ideas? I'm truly stumped and would love if anyone could help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Try this link (and expand Network): http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=INS_PNT_1501&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid

There's three wireless drivers that you can download and use. I suggest you try each one.


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

I've tried 'em :sigh:
Nothin'.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Any device with yellow mark (or Unknown) in Device Manager? If yes, get its Device Instance ID (right click, Properties, click on DETAILS tab).


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Yeah, under "SCSI and RAID Controllers", "Network Controller" had a yellow exclamation point. The ID for that is "PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000B1028&REV_01\4&232B014&0&0030"

And then under "Other Devices" (Whose icon is a giant yellow question mark) there is "Base System Device" and "SM Bus Controller" which both have question mark icons with an exclamation point on them. Their ID's are "PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_12\4&B216F0A&0&09A4"
and
"PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_14\3&2411E6FE&0&A0" respectively.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*



generalaragorn said:


> Yeah, under "SCSI and RAID Controllers", "Network Controller" had a yellow exclamation point. The ID for that is "PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000B1028&REV_01\4&232B014&0&0030"
> 
> And then under "Other Devices" (Whose icon is a giant yellow question mark) there is "Base System Device" and "SM Bus Controller" which both have question mark icons with an exclamation point on them. Their ID's are "PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_12\4&B216F0A&0&09A4"
> and
> "PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_14\3&2411E6FE&0&A0" respectively.


Just a clarification... you said SCSI and RAID controllers and Network Controller have yellow ! marks. These are two devices but only one device instance ID (as quoted above)?


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Sorry, I should have clarified. The Network Controller is in the little click down menu of the SCSI and RAID Controllers, you know where you click the plus sign to expand the menu.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Hmmm that's doesn't sound right...

If OK with you, I suggest you start from scratch. Reinstall XP again. But this time when you install the drivers, follow the order suggested here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html#post1524321.

In the link above, just follow the order how the drivers are installed. DO NOT USE THE LINKS FOR THE DRIVERS THERE. Use this link for your drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=INS_PNT_1501&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid

It is important that you follow the order of installation of the drivers. We suggest that you follow the order because as per our experience, there are unpredictable results if you don't.

On the other hand if you do not want to start from scratch, reinstall each driver starting with the chipset drivers. But I cannot guarantee that they will all work.

Please post back if you need clarification.


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Ok, I'll have to back everything up again. One more quick question then, sorry. When I reinstalled XP, for some reason there is an extra copy. When I boot up, my computer stops at a screen that asks me to choose the operating system I want to use, but they're both Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition. The first on the list is the one I'm on now, it works fine. The second one tries to boot but then says that some file or another is corrupt or missing. I'm positive that the second one is the original copy of Windows, but why is it still on my hard drive? Is there any way I can get rid of it?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

I think that is so because you have not wiped out the drive and deleted the previous partition (where the original XP was installed). 

Here's my suggestion... take a look at your hard drive again. If the drive is the original drive that came with the laptop and your laptop has a recovery partition, then you will see 2 partitions (one partition is where your Windows is installed and other one could be a hidden partition which is your recovery partition). You can use something like PartitionMagic or GParted to view/create/delete your the partitions. I believe you can also format the partitions using the same tools or programs. 

In your case, may be you will see 3 partitions. I suggest you leave the recovery partition UNTOUCHED (this is the smallest of all the partitions).

Btw, if you still have the recovery partition intact you can use this instead of the XP install CD. Follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post841779. I believe the drivers are automatically installed if you use the recovery partition to restore your system.

So where to go from here (a summary and a clearer version)...

Use Partition Magic or Gparted to view your hard drive partitions.
Delete all other partitions except the recovery partition if you have one
Create a new partition using the space left by the previously deleted partitions
Format the new partition as NTFS
Install Windows using XP install CD or using recovery partition (if you decide to use the recovery partition use the steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post841779)
If you used the XP install CD, install the drivers.


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Cool! Thank you SO much for helping me, I owe you one for sure. I'm off to try all that, so with any luck my next post will be from a newly XP'd machine!


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Ok, so there are a few new developments. I wiped my pc again, deleted the extra partition, started over with a NTFS partition and a fresh installation of XP. I followed the order of drivers on the link above, but downloaded from Dell. Naturally, everything else is running beautifully except for the wireless. Any drivers I install act like they install fine, but nothing changes.

Under the Device Manager, under the big yellow question mark labeled 'Other Devices' I have:
Base System Device
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Device
Network Controller
SM Bus Controller.

I'm utterly lost, I've tried everything of what little I know.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

For each device in your list (under the big question mark)... get their device instance ID and include them in your next post.


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

Base System Device: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_12\4&B216F0A&0&09A4

Modem Device On High Definition Audio Device: HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2BFA&SUBSYS_14F100C3&REV_0900\4&35873B3A&0&0002

Network Controller: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000B1028&REV_01\4&232B014&0&0030

SM Bus Controller: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_14\3&2411E6FE&0&A0


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*



generalaragorn said:


> Base System Device: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_12\4&B216F0A&0&09A4
> Modem Device On High Definition Audio Device: HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2BFA&SUBSYS_14F100C3&REV_0900\4&35873B3A&0&0002
> Network Controller: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000B1028&REV_01\4&232B014&0&0030
> SM Bus Controller: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_01F51028&REV_14\3&2411E6FE&0&A0


Go back the DELL drivers link posted earlier and install each driver again. Start with the Chipset.


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

I downloaded and installed the drivers from Dell in the order that they have on their site with no change. I (once again) wiped my drive and reinstalled Windows XP from scratch and installed the drivers again. 

Everything works well with the exception of my wireless, again.

Under device manager, the Network Controller still says that it has no driver, but I can't for the life of me find the driver for it with Dell.


----------



## generalaragorn (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Wireless Driver?*

I spoke too soon! I tried the only file from Dell that I hadn't tried in a last ditch effort, and it worked! Thank you so very much for all of your help, you have no idea how much I appreciate it!


----------

